# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Малые литературные жанры > Конкурсы, игры, загадки >  Массовые конкурсы и игры

## иринкин

Дорогие форумчане!!! В этой теме вы можете оставить свои массовые конкурсы и игры. если такая темка есть. то уважаемые модераторы удалите за не надобностью.

----------


## иринкин

Итак, очень часто сталкиваюсь в работе, что в моем репертуаре очень мало массовых конкурсов. а компании иногда попадаются повторные частично и полностью. И вот тут возникает вопрос, а что делать с подвижными играми, вроде все уже показано, но хочется чегото новенького придумать или проиграть с гостями. Вот это натолкнуло меня на мысль этой темы.
Начинаю.

----------


## иринкин

всем известная игра "Макдональдс" (у многих она есть в репертуаре и по разному называется) Все становятся в круг и ведущий объясняет команды: шаг правой ногой- команда кетчуп, шаг левой ногой- команда сосиска. взбалтываем животики- команда кока-колла. затем весь народ становится в змейку и берется за бедра впереди стоящего. Звучит "летка-Енька"  ведущий командует, народ исполняет команды. Через некоторое время ведущий останавливает музыку и просит взяться через одного, двух и т д. Игра продолжается до тех пор пока у участников хватит рук.

----------

karpik-hoi (10.03.2017)

----------


## иринкин

Нашла свою старенькую помощницу-тетрадку. Сильно строго не судите, но конкурсы собирались в нее аж 10 лет. Некоторые очень старые, а некоторые может кто то использует, а может для кого и находка будет.
Итак, для игры потребуется несколько воздушных шариков, ведро или корзина. Ведро (корзина) подвешивается на уровне груди человека или выбирается кто будет держать. Выбираем судью, который будет зорко следить за тем, чтоб шарик не брали руками. Судья подбрасывает шарик, а игроки должны дуть на него изо всех сил, чтоб забросить в корзину. Если шарик упадет. то судья слово его подбрасывает.

Все гости становятся в круг. Звучит музыка. На ком музыка остановится тот выходит в центр круга и исполняет задание. Можно передавать под музыку поцелуй, рукопожатие. Можно спрятать желания в воздушные шарики и лопать его. Можно передавать коробку с вещами и участник, на котором останавливается музыка. одевает вещь на себя и исполняет желание. 
К сожалению не могу вспомнить автора этих пожеланий. Но если кто то узнал свое творчество СПАСИБО!!! ОГРОМНОЕ. Текст пожеланий может быть таким: А ну скорее выше нос,
И нам станцуй сейчас латинос!
2 Скорей найди изящных двух друзей
И нам станцуйте танец лебедей!
3 Найдите друга и изобразите в лицах
Скульптуру "Мы с Мухтаром на границе"
4 Ты помнишь тот веселый танец твист,
А ну станцуй-ка нам на "Бис"!
5 Давай дружок бери скорей друзей
И тройку нам изобразите лошадей!
6 Давно уж подиум рыдает по фактуре
По вашей сногшибательной фигуре.
Вы нам модель скорей изобразите,
А вы друзья прошу рукоплещите!
7 Сейчас заданье не простое
Ты вспомни детство золотое.
С достоинством и горда встав на стул
Поздравь ты юбиляршу дорогу! (для свадьбы- Стих прочитай во славу молодых)
8 Быть может ты грузин или грузинка?
Найди партнера и станцуй лезгинку.
(Желания не меняла все как у автора. Еще раз СПАСИБО!!!)

Следующую игру можно сделать как эстафету между двумя командами, либо устроить драку на празднике. На ваше усмотрение. Игра называется "Дурдом" Все гости встают в 2 шеренги лицом к лицу. Между ними- линия (это может быть обычная лента ). Заранее готовим 30 шаров (можно любое количество). По сигналу ведущего одна команда должна выкинуть со своей территории, другая- со своей. А в завершении можно сказать что драка состоялась, праздник удался и победила дружба.

----------

Иньчик (24.05.2019)

----------


## морошка

•	Лебединое озеро
Это командная игра для мужчин. Понадобятся 2 табуретки и перья по числу участников в командах. К перьям желательно приделать по заколке, так как их придется крепить к голове. Первому игроку предстоит под мелодию «Танца маленьких лебедей», делая  соответствующие подскоки, доскакать до табуретки, взять перышко, прикрепить к волосам и так же в танце вернуться за вторым участником.  Вместе с ним, перекрестив руки и продолжая подскоки, вновь добраться до заветной табуретки. Теперь перо прикрепляет второй участник. Победит та команда, которая быстрее разберет все перья. А если вы найдете настоящие балетные пачки или хотя бы белые юбки, то игра будет смотреться еще интересней.

----------

Yalo (07.04.2016), Ира79 (09.10.2020)

----------


## морошка

•	2 девушки. Кто быстрее приготовит свадебный коктейль.
Приходят на ум две фразы. «Я тебя слепила из того что было» и «Райское наслаждение» - выпил и сразу в рай. Наши молодые попробуют попробовать

----------


## катерина333

Девочки, а вы проводите эстафеты? Срочно надо эстафету на свадьбу, чтобы было 2 команды...

----------


## olesya 35

Раньше проводила в первый день. Сейчас сколько всего, что естафеты, если и  провожу, то  на второй день.  2 команды, во главе жених и невеста. Подводка: кто как с детками справляться будет. 1- накормить деток(игроки) - Ж и Н кормят виноградинками. 2- развлекают ребятишек -пузыри дуют, потом бегут к стулам и лопают. Ничего такого, но всегда проходил весело.

----------


## дюймовка

конкурс подходит для вечеринки где мало мужчин
собираешь две команды из женщин и на каждую команду-капитан и юнга (мужчины)
потерпел корабль крушение недалеко от берега
ваша задача-спасти команду-перенести в безопасное место
смешно когда особо крупных девочек вдвоём на руках носят
единственно если кто носит очки для безопасности лучше снять
кто быстрее перенёс тот и спас команду

----------


## Лилия Sunny

Девочки, а у нас в городе народ грешит следующими конкурсами... Не хочу никого осуждать,но я бы такое не сделала..ни в коем случае..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ed42APNVmXw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txwW_5gGBow

----------


## катерина333

> Раньше проводила в первый день. Сейчас сколько всего, что естафеты, если и  провожу, то  на второй день.  2 команды, во главе жених и невеста. Подводка: кто как с детками справляться будет. 1- накормить деток(игроки) - Ж и Н кормят виноградинками. 2- развлекают ребятишек -пузыри дуют, потом бегут к стулам и лопают. Ничего такого, но всегда проходил весело.


спасибо) но хочется чего-нибудь пооригинальнее,чтобы во главе команд был мужчина и женщина, не жених с невестой)

----------


## катерина333

> конкурс подходит для вечеринки где мало мужчин
> собираешь две команды из женщин и на каждую команду-капитан и юнга (мужчины)
> потерпел корабль крушение недалеко от берега
> ваша задача-спасти команду-перенести в безопасное место
> смешно когда особо крупных девочек вдвоём на руках носят
> единственно если кто носит очки для безопасности лучше снять
> кто быстрее перенёс тот и спас команду


спасибо) а можно еще обыграть, чтоб сначала всех переносим на безопасное место. Потом сказать что прибыли спасатели, и с места еще перенести к спасателям)))  Эх, еще что -нибудь бы такое для женщин придумать.

----------


## Borkova Pavlovo

*Эстафетный конкурс провожу почти на всех свадьбах. Результат замечательный, все играют с удовольствием. В конкурсе несколько этапов.
1. Ожерелье ( передаём ленточку)
2. Абвгде-йка ( перестраивалка любая , н-р "Невеста", спасибо девочкам из темки )
3 Художественный ( рисуем 1-я команда жениха, 2-я невесту ) или создаём шедевр из шариков для моделирования.
4. Музыкальный ( "Зайка моя"  Леночки Уралочки)
5.Танцевальный ("Как мы собирались на свадьбу" снова спасибо Леночки Уралочки)*

----------


## катерина333

> *Эстафетный конкурс провожу почти на всех свадьбах. Результат замечательный, все играют с удовольствием. В конкурсе несколько этапов.
> 1. Ожерелье ( передаём ленточку)
> 
> 
> 
> 5.Танцевальный ("Как мы собирались на свадьбу" снова спасибо Леночки Уралочки)*


можно подробнее?

----------


## Лилия Sunny

> можно подробнее?


Как и обещала,кратенько напишу про игру Бусинки.
 1.Выбираем из зала двух мужчин(манок любой).Спрашиваем,знают ли как делают бусы?Тут часто бывают курьезные моменты
 Вручаем мужчинам по веревке.У меня длина каждой 10м. Объясняем,что все присутствующие в зале-прекрасные жемчужины.Нужно их собрать на нить,чтобы сделать бусы для юбиляра(невесты).Но нанизывать нужно за часть одежды,за аксессуар и тд.Просто держать за веревку нельзя.Включаем хорошую музыку.
 2.Гости сами выскакивают из-за стола.Когда видите,что почти все гости уже на нитках,начинаете обратный отсчет.Музыка стоп!
 3.Подсчитываем,у кого больше жемчужин.Отдаем первый бал команде-победителю.
 4.Тут же акцентируете внимание,что конкурс продолжается и не надо сниматься с веревки.Иначе все разбегутся.
 5.Второй конкурс. Какая команда издаст самый громкий звук.Можно кричать,визжать,свистеть,топать,хлопать.Первая команда кричит.Потом вторая.Выбираете,кому отдать бал за победу.Поверьте,кричат от души.Как психолог хочу сказать,что это полезно.
 6.Третий конкурс танцевальный.Не снимая веревку команды по очереди танцуют.Я обычно команде,у которой преимущество,включаю макарену.Показываю им движения.А команде проигрывающей включаю танец маленьких утят.Обычно им и отдаю третий бал.
 7.Наконец,последний тур!Кто быстрее бусинки снимет с веревки!Начинают вытаскивать веревку!Отдаем бал,подводим итог.Я сейчас стала делать так,чтоб ы была ничья.и потом сразу делаю танцевальный батл с переходом на дискотеку

Это разработка от Катеньки О.
 В ее темке много чего интересного есть http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136204

----------

YANA555 (06.10.2019), Иньчик (24.05.2019)

----------


## Наташкин

Старый конкурс, возможно про него писали, не все еще изучила.... "Молекулы" или проще "Кучки", звучит любая танцевальная музыка, муз. останавливается, называешь цифру 2, 5 10...и народ собирается в кучку из .... человек. Постепенно игроки выбывают и остаются 2 главных игрока. Затем для них можно еще провести конкурс любой, чтоб выделить главного и гл. приз

----------


## ulius

Мы в "Молекулы " с продолжением играем.     Говорю: Чтобы  у нашей пары была  долгая страстная  любовь   - нужно подержаться за что-нибудь красное - все гости быстро мчатся к гостю у которого  что-то красное из одежды, ... чтобы бла-бла-бла  .....   нужно подержаться за белое - вся компания  мчится  к белому и.т.д. Цвет называете любой.    Бегают весело и шумно )))

----------


## Оксана я

Думаю к массовым конкурсам можно отнести "палочку-превращалочку" (выстроить гостей в круг и передавать под музыку палочку, музыка остановилась, обыграть палочку как муз. инструмент или какой то предмет, н-р, хоккейная клюшка. Естественно подобрать подходящие муз. нарезки)

----------

Yalo (07.04.2016)

----------


## Оксана я

Или игру "Танцы частями тела" провести со всеми гостями.

----------


## angel18

Старинная игра "Отними платочек".  Это видео я снимала в прошлом году. Играть можно и на свежем воздухе и в помещении. Две команды выстраиваются друг напротив друга. Один из участников команды выходит с платочком   и пляшет возле  игрока противоположной команды. Задача второго игрока - отнять платочек.
Смотри видео:

https://youtu.be/uLd0DRt0r4I

----------

annuschka (29.06.2016), Natir (17.09.2016), Богиня Луны (08.07.2016), Елена33в (26.06.2018), Леди N (29.06.2016)

----------


## Оксана я

"Отними платочки" другой вариант. Игра хорошо проходит, как с детьми, так и со взрослыми.
В игре могут принимать участие все гости (лишь бы хватило платочков), они стоят по кругу, друг за другом, правой рукой держат за уголок платочек,  рука за спиной. Под музыку ходят друг за другом, как только музыка закончилась, нужно выхватить платочек соседа впереди, а свой спрятать. Кто без платочка -выходит из игры, у кого 2 платочка -один сдают ведущему и продолжают игру. Так до победителя. (Я использую платочки носовые (Они не дорогие), для детей маленькие с детским рисунком, для взрослых соответственно платочки крупнее.

----------

Natir (17.09.2016), Барановская Наталья (25.12.2017)

----------

